# Erstes 4-Kern-Smartphone kommt im September auf dem Markt



## Gordon-1979 (14. August 2011)

Die Handy Firma Meizu, die gerne das iPhone nachbaut, will im September das Meizu MX auf den Markt bringen.
2 Ausführungen sollen dabei zu Verfügung stehen:
2 Kern Smartphone(A9 dual-core CPU) mit 1GB Arbeitsspeicher und 16GB interner Speicher mit Android 2.3
Oder:
4 Kern Smartphone mit 1GB Arbeitsspeicher und 32GB interner Speicher mit Android 2.3
Bei beiden soll *wahrscheinlich* die Nvidias "Kal-El" zum Einsatz kommen, diese hat 16 Stream-Prozessoren.
Ein 4" großes Display was mit 640 x 960 Pixeln auflöst soll zum Einsatz kommen und HSDPA+ sowie HDMI sind mit an Board.
Ein CMOS 8MP Sensor mit LED Blitz ist auch mit enthalten und soll 63.5 x 119 x 9.5 mm groß sein.
Der preis liegt bei 3.580 Yuan das sind ca. 380€ .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte bei der Weiterleitung, Bild noch mal auswählen. 

Info von:
Erstes Quad-Core-Smartphone kommt von Meizu
Erstes Foto des Meizu MX aufgetaucht
First photo of M9II sees the light, now called Meizu MX - Meizu Me

Tegra (Codename: Kal-El) Serie 
Prozessor: Quad-core ARM Cortex-A9 MPCore bis zu 1.5 GHz
Ultra Low Power CPU mode
Prozess: 40 nm bei TSMC
Video Ausgang bis zu 2560x1600
NEON Befehlssatz für ARM
1080p H.264 High Profile Video Decodierung
12-Kern Nvidia GPU mit Unterstützung für 3D Stereo
Verbessertere GPU (5x schneller als Tegra 2)[10]
Erscheint im zweiten Halbjahr 2011


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. August 2011)

Lade die Bilder bitte hoch, die Links sind geblockt.


----------



## knightmare80 (14. August 2011)

Wenn das Teil für das Geld wirklich zu haben wird dann hol ich mir eins  Hab schon einmal für meinen Bruder eins besorgt und das Teil war echt gut


----------



## Ahab (14. August 2011)

4 Kerne, so ein Unsinn...


----------



## Conqi (14. August 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> 4 Kerne, so ein Unsinn...



Stimmt, wir werden nie mehr als 640 kB RAM brauchen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Bensen (14. August 2011)

Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Stimmt, wir werden nie mehr als 640 kB RAM brauchen, nicht wahr?


 Naja, wir reden hier schließlich von einem Smartphone.


----------



## Juzamdjinn (14. August 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> 4 Kerne, so ein Unsinn...


 
wir wollen uns ja schließlich nicht weiterentwickeln!!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. August 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> 4 Kerne, so ein Unsinn...


 
FAIL !

Mehr RechenPower, Besser Apps,Besser Spiele die schicker aus schauen,ect...finde das schon cool.


----------



## Ezio (14. August 2011)

Die sollten besser eine CPU mit einem Kern und weniger Stromverbrauch entwickeln, die Akkulaufzeit aller Smartphones ist noch völlig inakzeptabel.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. August 2011)

Warum denn immer nur die CPU/APU weiter Entwickel will lieber mal Akkus mit mehr als  nur 1xx0mAh.
Die sollte es mal schaffen echt gute Akkus zu bauen die mal das Dreifache habe. Dann würde auch die SP länger halten !


----------



## PEG96 (14. August 2011)

Die Frage ist: Wann werden die Apps Quadcores unterstützen?
Momentan unterstützen ja nur eine Handvoll Apps Dualcore.


----------



## weddingcrasher (14. August 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Warum denn immer nur die CPU/APU weiter Entwickel will lieber mal Akkus mit mehr als  nur 1xx0mAh.
> Die sollte es mal schaffen echt gute Akkus zu bauen die mal das Dreifache habe. Dann würde auch die SP länger halten !



Weil es die High end technologie ist, die den Weg für energieeffiziente Techniken ebnet.
Das gleiche mit den Akkus. weiterentwickelt müssen sie nur werden, weil die High-End Maschinen brauchen. gäbs keine Smartphones, sondern immer noch Handys mit schwarz/weiß Displays, dann wären die Akkus heute bestimmt noch schlechte Bleiakkus!


----------



## EnergyCross (14. August 2011)

380 euro??

niemals, ich denk unter 500 geht da nix. 
wenn doch bestell ich mir das gleich jetzt vor


----------



## Panto (14. August 2011)

quad core ist wirklich schwachsinn fürn handy. unnötiger stromverbrauch und die leistung braucht eh keine app. die sollen erstmal programme schreiben die die dual cores fordern danach kann man über 4 kerner diskutieren.


----------



## Der Maniac (14. August 2011)

Ich würd mal grob sagen beim ersten Bild haben die sich recht viel Mühe gegeben mit den Rendereinstellungen, aber beim zweiten Bild kann man definitiv sagen das das ein Renderfake ist! Wobei der Schatten beim ersten Bild auch schon irgendwie unschön aussieht...

Auch wenn 4 Kerne genial wären!


----------



## craiziks (14. August 2011)

Also die bilder sind alle fake... das ist denke ich mal klar...
Auf einem bild sieht es so aus als ob das SP schwebt.

Und wer bitte braucht 4 kerne in nem handy?
Erstmal müssend ie gescheite akkus entwickeln, die wärmeentwicklung in den griff bekommen und auch apps entwickeln die mehr als nur ein kern auslasten. In 1 bis 2 jahren könnte das was werden. Aber ich denke auf keinen fall früher.


----------



## Iceananas (14. August 2011)

Die haben keine Bilder rausgegeben, das sind natürlich alles Renderbilder.

Die 16GB Version ist quasi nur ein Dualcore-Refresh für das bereits erhältliche Meizu M9. Die sieht fast genauso aus und verwendet quasi identische Hardware mit Samsung Galaxy S, nur der Bildschirm ist ein 960x640 Panel von Sharp.

Die Quadcoreversion kommt womöglich später auf dem Markt, aber so viel Infos lassen sie nicht raus. Als Bildschirm wird auch ein 1280x720 Bildschirm von Sharp gehandelt, allerdings gehen sie (Meizu hat ein Forum wo sie Infos rausrücken) nicht davon aus, dass der Panel in diese Generation verbaut werden kann.


Über Sinn und Unsinn von Quadcore brauchen wir hier nicht diskutieren, das führt zu nichts und gabs zu Anfangen der Dualcoreprozessoren schon. Das mit dem Stromverbrauch ist auf jeden Fall kein Argument, aktuelle Dualcores verbrauchen z.B. weniger als gleichgetaktete Singlecores.

Edit:


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Lade die Bilder bitte hoch, die Links sind geblockt.


 
Wenn man nochmal auf den Link auf der Fehlerseite klickt dann werden die Bilder geladen.


----------



## craiziks (14. August 2011)

Hmmm... aso...

Naja, wegen dem stromverbrauch. Wenn ich das SGS1 mit dem SGS2 vergleiche hält das s1 länger durch. Ich finde das kommt ganz schön überstürtzt. Man sollte erstmal alles für dual und quad vorbereiten. Denn momentan gibt es zugegebenermaßen nur sehr wenige apps die auch dualcore unterstützen.


----------



## NSGR (15. August 2011)

Ich finde es quatsch . Aber ich gehöre wahrscheinlich auch zu den Wenigen , die das Handy wirklich nur zum telefonieren benutzen  . Bei mir kommt es auf einen gut leserlichen Bildschirm und auf ein sauber strukturiertes Menü an . Der Empfang spielt natürlich auch noch eine Rolle .
MfG


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. August 2011)

Das Teil kommt aus China, da sind 380€ kein abwegiger Preis. Ich würde mir aber kein Gerät dieser Marke kaufen, da man nicht sagen kann wie gut der Support ist. Außerdem kann man nichts über die Qualität dieser Geräte sagen. Da vertraue Ich lieber Samsung, HTC, LG, ... und warte noch etwas länger. 4 Kerne müssen auch erst mal unterstützt werden.


----------



## Kubiac (15. August 2011)

Google wird es sicher schaffen die 4 Kerne allein mit Android auszulasten. Schließlich braucht es ja einen Grund sowas sinnloses auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2011)

4 Kerne? Oh mann, braucht man das wirklich? Als nächstes käme dann das Akkupack im Rucksack


----------



## Patze93 (15. August 2011)

Finde es richtig gut, was die ganzen Unbekannten China Firmen da machen, da wos jetzt Android gibt  Genau so "ZTE" habe selber das Blade und bin begeistert. Und jetzt der Nachfolger erst das ZTE Skate für 140 Pfund. Man findet kein Handy im Prepaid Bereich wo so gut ist zu dem Preis. Genau so wird es denk ich hier werden. Man muss es auch einfach mal wagen. Dachte bei ZTE auch... Ohje das wird was, und jetzt einfach geil. Mal schauen eventuell leg ich mir das noch zu mit der Top-Hardware


----------



## DUNnet (15. August 2011)

4 Kerne - schon mal überlegt das man die sogar ziemlich gescheit nutzen kann?
Indem jeder Kern mit nur 500 MHz Taktet, dann kann man zumeist 3 Abschalten,
erst für Apps oder die Kamera, Internet etc. bräuchte man mehr.


Über die Qualität weiß ich nichts, aber erste Google Tendenzen sagen Meizu ist nicht schlecht!
Mal schauen was die Testergebnisse sagen wenn es kommt, irgendein Enthausiast aus ´nem Forum kaufts schon.




Gruß


----------



## KennyKiller (15. August 2011)

Hört sich wirklich vielversprechend an, wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern bis auch die nahmhaften Hersteller wie Samsung, LG, HTC oder Motorola ihre 4Kern Phones vorstellen werden...  Ich bin gespannt  Zu dem Thema 4Kerne sind zuviel, man kann nie genug Leistung haben  Ich kann mich noch genau dran erinnern als die ersten Quadcores für PCs von Intel released wurden, sogut wie jeder war dagegn "abgeneigt", ich hab mir sofort das erste Modell, oder eines der ersten Modelle(Q9300) zugelegt und benutzte es immernoch, mit nem DualCore wär ich nicht so weit gekommen...


----------



## hotfirefox (15. August 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> 4 Kerne, so ein Unsinn...


 
Geb ich dir recht!
Die Akkus sind im Moment dafür nicht geeignet, selbst mein Tegra II Handy ist ruck zuck leer und das hat nur nen Dualcore 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Als nächstes käme dann das Akkupack im Rucksack


So etwas gibt es schon 
Ein Beispiel Universal Externer Akku Akkupack für MP4 GPS PSP Handy | eBay



KennyKiller schrieb:


> ich hab mir sofort das erste Modell, oder eines der ersten Modelle(Q9300) zugelegt und benutzte es immernoch, mit nem DualCore wär ich nicht so weit gekommen...


 
Nö war nicht einer der ersten dein Quad!
Du hast ne ganze Generation verpast!


----------



## xdevilx (15. August 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Die sollten besser eine CPU mit einem Kern und weniger Stromverbrauch entwickeln, die Akkulaufzeit aller Smartphones ist noch völlig inakzeptabel.


also mein LGOs macht  im schnitt 3 tage  mit. was fürn Smartphone ein guter wert ist, da sieht man mal das du keine ahnung hast. das problem is nicht die CPU sondern das display


----------



## Ruhrpott (15. August 2011)

Jap , die Display´s ziehen gut Akkuleistung , man merkt es wenn man mal im Zug sitzt und einen Film guckt und plötzlich der Akku leer ist.

Ich finde das schon sehr gut was die dort auf die Beine stellen , vor allem wird die Akkulaufzeit dadurch bestimmt noch mal ein wenig optimiert werden.

Leistung kann man eh nie genug haben


----------



## we3dm4n (15. August 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Die Handy Firma Meizu, *die gerne das iPhone nachbaut*, [...]



Gehts noch?!

Das stimmt in keinster Weise. Hauptsache den Unsinn, der von Apple-Jüngern verbreitet wird, hier ablassen...üble Nachrede ist sowas.


----------



## Coeckchen (15. August 2011)

ihr werdet jetzt sicher geschockt sein, aber mehr kerne -> weniger verbrauch

da der stromverbrauch einer cpu nicht linear zum takt ansteigt sondern exponenziell brauchen mehr kerne bei gleicher leistung weniger verbrauch da sie nicht so hoch takten müssen

also ein 4kern der mit 4x300mhz taktet, braucht deutlich weniger saft als 1 kern der mit 1200mhz taktet


----------



## we3dm4n (15. August 2011)

Nur blöd, dass 4x300MHz nicht gleich 1200MHz entsprechen.


----------



## El Sativa (15. August 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Die sollten besser eine CPU mit einem Kern und weniger Stromverbrauch entwickeln, die Akkulaufzeit aller Smartphones ist noch völlig inakzeptabel.


sehe ich auch so.
dafür, das solche dinger mit gps und w-lan prahlen, dann aber nur ein paar stunden laufzeit haben ist ja mal grotte. die sollten echt nen kleines, sparsames gerät mit nem geringen stromverbrauch und nem fetten akku auf den markt schmeißen. ich mache mit dem rad oft ganze tagestouren und könnte ein gutes navi brauchen. aber egal wo ich mich umschaue, ohne zusatzakkus läuft nichts. solange da nicht was gescheites kommt, bleibe ich bei meinem kaputten diamond, das zwar nicht besser ist, aber als telefon ausreichend ist.


----------



## nyso (15. August 2011)

Also wenn ich sehe wie schnell mein Sgs 2 leer ist.... 
Da müssen wirklich erst bessere akkus entwickelt werden bevor quads in nem Handy Sinn machen.


----------



## Coeckchen (15. August 2011)

> Nur blöd, dass 4x300MHz nicht gleich 1200MHz entsprechen.



gib einfach mal in google ein "mehr cpu kerne weniger verbrauch" und du wirst überflutet mit artikeln
deswegen werden auf deinem quadcore die aufgaben auch immer auf mehrere kerne verteilt


starte doch einfach mal was, des 1 kern braucht, i-nen altes spiel, du wirst sehen, die last verteilt sich gleichmäßig auf alle kerne, egal wieviele du hast, wenn du 4 kerne hast, hast du bei jedem kern 25% last, bei 2 kernen 50%, und nie auf einem kern, sondern immer alle!

​


----------



## hotfirefox (15. August 2011)

Coeckchen schrieb:


> starte doch einfach mal was, des 1 kern braucht, i-nen altes spiel, du wirst sehen, die last verteilt sich gleichmäßig auf alle kerne, egal wieviele du hast, wenn du 4 kerne hast, hast du bei jedem kern 25% last, bei 2 kernen 50%, und nie auf einem kern, sondern immer alle!​



Dumm nur das es leider nicht so ist wie du es beschreibst 
Hab ich keine Multithreadanwendung, liegen 3 Kerne brach!


----------



## Ahab (15. August 2011)

Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Stimmt, wir werden nie mehr als 640 kB RAM brauchen, nicht wahr?


 


Juzamdjinn schrieb:


> wir wollen uns ja schließlich nicht  weiterentwickeln!!





CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> FAIL !
> 
> Mehr RechenPower, Besser Apps,Besser Spiele die schicker aus schauen,ect...finde das schon cool.


 
Hrrhrr...  War klar das sowas kommt.  Naja, mal drüber nachdenken könnt ihr glaub ich selbst, genug Denkanstöße gabs ja mittlerweile.


----------



## Ezio (15. August 2011)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Gehts noch?!
> 
> Das stimmt in keinster Weise. Hauptsache den Unsinn, der von Apple-Jüngern verbreitet wird, hier ablassen...üble Nachrede ist sowas.


 
Das erste Meizu Gerät war ein iPhone Klon, sie haben es auch selbst als solches beworben.


----------



## doodlez (15. August 2011)

also ich denke auch das es nicht so viel ausmachen wird am Stromverbrauch, weil es geht ja nicht nur um Auslastung sondern auch um Hitzebildung und ich denke da wäre nen Einkerner auch höher wenn auch nicht viel und wo mehr Hitze ist sollte auch mehr Strom fließen. Der Vergleich mit der Akkuleistung vom SG und SG 2 sollte man nur vergleichen wenn genau so viele Anwedungen oder Prozesse offen sind


----------



## negert (15. August 2011)

Leute wie wars denn als die ersten Dualcore Prozessoren rauskamen. Dann die Quads? Die wollte zuerst auch keiner und jetzt gehts nicht mehr ohne
Das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich 4Kerner in den Handys durchsetzen.

Ich finde das völlig in Ordnung. Auch wenn ich die guten alten Nokia Zeiten vermisse wo ich das Ladegerät ein mal die Woche rausholen musste


----------



## Killertofu (15. August 2011)

Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Stimmt, wir werden nie mehr als 640 kB RAM brauchen, nicht wahr?


 
oder mehr als 200kb festplattenspeicher?^^


----------



## JimJuggy (15. August 2011)

Ist ja wirklich schön die Entwicklung, solange die Teile nach wie vor sparsam drin. Bisher komme 
ich auch mit Einkern-Prozessor klar. Für Leistung habe ich schließlich den ATX-PC.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. August 2011)

So, erste seiter sind weitere infos:


> Tegra (Codename: Kal-El) Serie
> Prozessor: Quad-core ARM Cortex-A9 MPCore bis zu 1.5 GHz
> Ultra Low Power CPU mode
> Prozess: 40 nm bei TSMC
> ...


Und:
Cortex-A15 Processor - ARM
oder:
http://www.arm.com/products/processors/cortex-a/cortex-a9.php


----------



## Mindfuck (15. August 2011)

Meizu M8: Das Aus fr den chinesischen iPhone-Klon


So wie es immo aussieht, wird es wohl keinen Nachfolger für das m8 geben!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. August 2011)

Blödsinn der der Beitrag ist vom 13.10.2010.


----------



## Prognose Bumm (15. August 2011)

Meizu, die ollen Freaks. Bestellen werd ich mir das Ding nicht, ich find's aber gut dass es jemand baut. Auch wenn vier Kerne in der Praxis natürlich erstmal Quatsch sind, aber das ändert sich irgendwann auch noch.

Ich hatte selber mal einen Meizu M6 - ein MP3-Player, der mal für kurze Zeit offiziell in Europa erhältlich war (v.a. Österreich und Frankreich). Super Teil, grandioser Sound (hatte ne Wolfson-DAC verbaut), deutlich besser als die iPods zur selben Zeit. Das chinesische Verhältnis zu Orginal und Kopie wirkt für uns Westeuropäer zwar ein wenig befremdlich  aber ich würde Meizu inzwischen als ernstzunehmende Marke bezeichnen, v.a. auf dem asiatischen Markt. Da wird das Qaudcore-Phone wohl auch guten Anklang finden.


----------



## mortiss (15. August 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> 4 Kerne, so ein Unsinn...


 
Gut. Dann schlage ich vor, setzen wir beide uns mal in ein schönes Café - du mit meinem motorola milestone, welches übertaktet auf 1200 Mhz ein Viertel an Rechenleistung hat, wie ein original HTC Desire HD (1000Mhz), ich daneben probeweise mit einem 4-kern-Smartphone..

und DANN wollen wir doch mal ganz in Ruhe durch's Internet surfen oder diverse Apps ausprobieren (den Kaffee nicht vergessen)


Nach 10 Minuten packst du das Milestone in die Tasche, weil's den gestiegenen Anforderungen einfach nicht gerecht werden kann.

Als ich mein erstes HTC hatte, wurde ich schief belächelt.. "was ist denn bitte ein HTC? Korea? Die bauen doch nur *******"..

Das selbe sehe ich mit Meizu. Ich hab mal eine E-Mail-Anfrage bezüglich der voraussichtlichen Verfügbarkeit in Europa verschickt. Abwarten.

Die ersten Dual-Core-Prozessoren, Verdopplung der Speichercontrollern (zumindest auf Grafikkarten enorm wichtig), Doppelte Pixel-Pipelines - ja allein der Riva TnT (mit *zwei* Texeleinheiten)..

Die Verdopplung bringt den Fortschritt. Wie lange gibt es Single-Core-Smartphones? DualCore ist kaum etabliert da kommt bereits das nächste Doppel

Mehr muss ich nicht dazu sagen.

In Kurz: Gefällt mir


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. August 2011)

omg wie übertrieben

vier kerne in einem handy.....

heisst das nich auch gleichzeitig, dass die akkulaufzeit immer schlechter wird.
4 kerne werden ja oft bei Pcs noch nichmal voll genutzt.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (15. August 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> heisst das nich auch gleichzeitig, dass die akkulaufzeit immer schlechter wird.


 nö, im Gegenteil, die Akkulaufzeit wird besser.


----------



## jensi251 (15. August 2011)

Irgendwie sehen die Bilder nach dem S2 aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. August 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> nö, im Gegenteil, die Akkulaufzeit wird besser.


 
Das hat doch garnix mit den Kernen zutun?! 

Wenns die gleiche Architektur ist wie bei den aktuellen Dualcores, dann steigt der Verbrauch natürlich. Wenns aber eine neue Architektur ist, dann könnte der Stromverbrauch auf dem des Dualcores liegen, oder gar drunter. 

Allerdings schätze ich ebenfalls eher, das der Quad mehr Saft zieht. Ist ja bei Desktop-CPU`s nicht anders.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (15. August 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das hat doch garnix mit den Kernen zutun?!
> 
> Wenns die gleiche Architektur ist wie bei den aktuellen Dualcores, dann steigt der Verbrauch natürlich. Wenns aber eine neue Architektur ist, dann könnte der Stromverbrauch auf dem des Dualcores liegen, oder gar drunter.


 Nö, das ist Quatsch. Wenn du es schaffst per Software zwei Kerne nur halb auszulasten, anstelle einen zu 100% erreichst du einen geringeren Verbrauch, weil die zwei Kerne nicht auf volldampf laufen müssen. Je höher die Auslastung der Kerne und je höher der p-state, desto höher eben auch die Spannung und die Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## nyso (15. August 2011)

Dafür müssen die Programme aber eben optimiert sein.

Es ist die gleiche Zwickmühle wie damals bei den desktops. Nur waren da nen paar Watt mehr wayne.
Bei den Handys ist das anders. Hier haben wir den akku als limitierende Komponente.


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. August 2011)

Der Tegra 3 solll aber weniger Strom verbrauchen als der Tegra 2.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (15. August 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Dafür müssen die Programme aber eben optimiert sein.


 Welches Mobil-OS hat heute noch kein multithreading?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. August 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Der Tegra 3 solll aber weniger Strom verbrauchen als der Tegra 2.


 
Dito, und das nicht gerade wenig, bei doppelt so viel leistung.


----------



## Iceananas (15. August 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Dafür müssen die Programme aber eben optimiert sein


 
Wie merkwürdig, dass bei mir die Last bereits auf die zwei Kerne aufteilt werden... 

Und falls ich mein Systemmonitor vertrauen kann, läuft mein CPU größtenteils mit unter 600Mhz, obwohl der Kernel den Höchsttakt auf 1,6 Ghz angehoben hat (für brenzlige Situationen ). Also kann ich getrost davon ausgehen, dass das System die Aufgaben gut aufteilt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. August 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Wie merkwürdig, dass bei mir die Last bereits auf die zwei Kerne aufteilt werden...
> 
> Und falls ich mein Systemmonitor vertrauen kann, läuft mein CPU größtenteils mit unter 600Mhz, obwohl der Kernel den Höchsttakt auf 1,6 Ghz angehoben hat (für brenzlige Situationen ). Also kann ich getrost davon ausgehen, dass das System die Aufgaben gut aufteilt.


 Was hast du für ein Handy??? 1.6GHz gibt es noch nicht bei Handys


----------



## flankendiskriminator (15. August 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Handy??? 1.6GHz gibt es noch nicht bei Handys


 Ist mit Übertaktung problemlos möglich. So der Chip es aushält


----------



## Iceananas (15. August 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Handy??? 1.6GHz gibt es noch nicht bei Handys



Ich habe ein Motorola Xoom mit Tegra 2. Ich habe ein Customkernel installiert und kann ohne weiteres den Maximaltakt anheben. Bis 1,6 Ghz läuft der absolut stabil. Und in Quadrant holt der ganz locker 4500+ Punkte  (siehe Anhang)


----------



## Liza (16. August 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Die sollten besser eine CPU mit einem Kern und weniger Stromverbrauch entwickeln, die Akkulaufzeit aller Smartphones ist noch völlig inakzeptabel.





Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Der Tegra 3 solll aber weniger Strom verbrauchen als der Tegra 2.


 Sehe ich ganz genau so, bevor da 4 Kerner kommen sollte man vllt mal was am Stromverbrauch machen.
sollte es aber andem sein, das der weniger Strom verbraucht, ok. Aber dennoch viel zu viel Power für ein Handy.

Kann nicht sein, das ein Smartphone mit DualCore ala Galaxy S2 schon nach einem halben Tag schlapp macht, bei Dauernutzung. Vor allem wird es recht warm bei Volllast. Will sicher kein Smartphone mit kleinem Lüfter.

Die können auch statt mehr Rechenpower einzubauen, ein System optimal abstimmen auf vorhandene Hardware. Finds blöde mir jedes Jahr was neues kaufen zu müssen, wenn man dann bestimmte Dinge nicht mehr nutzen kann, weil die Hardware schon veraltet ist. Ist ja dann bald genau so schlimm wie auf dem PC.


----------



## doodlez (16. August 2011)

Liza schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz genau so, bevor da 4 Kerner kommen sollte man vllt mal was am Stromverbrauch machen.
> sollte es aber andem sein, das der weniger Strom verbraucht, ok. Aber dennoch viel zu viel Power für ein Handy.
> 
> Kann nicht sein, das ein Smartphone mit DualCore ala Galaxy S2 schon nach einem halben Tag schlapp macht, bei Dauernutzung. Vor allem wird es recht warm bei Volllast. Will sicher kein Smartphone mit kleinem Lüfter.
> ...



und da ist doch der Punkt, das Smartphone ist ein Computer


----------



## Gast20141127 (16. August 2011)

Jetzt wirds aber dann wirklich höchste Eisenbahn, dass mein AthlonII-X4 gewechselt wird,
bevor mich noch ein Kumpel mit seinem Gesprächsknochen versägt 
Blos gut dass eine GTX460 noch nicht unter ein 4" Touchscreen passt.


----------

